# Due date



## Mike Fronczak (Jun 16, 2012)

My cAlf is nursing on one of our pregnant cows
Any idea how soon she will deliver


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jun 16, 2012)

:/  Take the calf off as soon as possible, nothing worse than having a preg cow that's going to have two calves to feed, with one needing the milk a lot more than the other.   I would think the colostrum would be compromised if you keep that calf on the cow.  So take him off ASAP; sooner the better. 

Can't tell you the due date though, could be anytime between this week and a few weeks after.


----------



## Mike Fronczak (Jun 16, 2012)

Let me be more clear. The calf is double 
Dipping she is 6 weeks old eating off of her
Mother and the other cow that is due 
Any day. So I believe her milk has come in


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 16, 2012)

I'd separate out that mother and calf pretty quick.  Once the pregnant cow calves, I'd wait 48 hours and let them back in.

Double dipping......  that was funny.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jun 17, 2012)

Mike Fronczak said:
			
		

> Let me be more clear. The calf is double
> Dipping she is 6 weeks old eating off of her
> Mother and the other cow that is due
> Any day. So I believe her milk has come in


Regardless, cow needs to be separated from the milk-thievin' calf.


----------



## Mike Fronczak (Jun 17, 2012)

The calf double dipping right mow isn't our concern.  This pregnant cow, is over due we think, she was progressing about 2 weeks behind the one that has already calved (calf is now 6 weeks).  It is getting to the point she can barely walk now.  At what point do we call the vet ?
I wouldn't separate them off right after birthing any way because the current calfs mom is our lead cow (or herd matriarch), she is the most watch full, and protective of all the others.  The others are very friendly.  Combine with I just saw a coyote a couple nights ago right behind the pastures, wasn't stalking just passing through on the area mowed around the fenceline, just a reminder they are a problem with a new calf.


----------



## kfacres (Jun 17, 2012)

Mike Fronczak said:
			
		

> The calf double dipping right mow isn't our concern.  This pregnant cow, is over due we think, she was progressing about 2 weeks behind the one that has already calved (calf is now 6 weeks).  It is getting to the point she can barely walk now.  At what point do we call the vet ?
> I wouldn't separate them off right after birthing any way because the current calfs mom is our lead cow (or herd matriarch), she is the most watch full, and protective of all the others.  The others are very friendly.  Combine with I just saw a coyote a couple nights ago right behind the pastures, wasn't stalking just passing through on the area mowed around the fenceline, just a reminder they are a problem with a new calf.


the point isn't the health of the stealer-- the point they are trying to make is the health of the unborn calf that will NOT receive any colostrum from it's mother-- who's been robbed dry... 

Herd matriarch or not- I'd be checking out why her calf is stealing milk-- at this point in time any cow that gives a decent amount of milk should not be able to handle all the milk her mother can give-- if she gives any milk at all.

The cow that's due-- I wouldn't worry about-- let mother nature take it's course-- she'll have it eventually-- and hopefully when she does-- she'll have colostrum--  if she's got any left at this point in time..


----------



## Mike Fronczak (Jun 17, 2012)

The cow that already calved does give milk (I have seen her calf nurse), how much I don't know.  The calf is 6 weeks old, & eats hay & grazes as well as eating at moms.  She is our first "born here" calf so I don't know what is normal.  Mom isn't the most "maternial cow", if that makes sence, the other 2 cows are far better moms as far as I'm concerned, one we bought with a steer at her side, he's weaned now, the other (one that's due) just seems more nurturing to the calf than her own mom, she has been that way since day 1.  As far as the colostrum hope fully it is replenished or some is still present, nothing I can do about it now other than wait & see.  I haven't seen the calf double dipping today so hopefully it was a one time thing.
  I moved them to a different pasture today that they are more used to (they wintered in it), maybe that will help.  The pasture they were in was a brand new pasture, out front, which I'm sure kept them a little on edge, they were more than willing to rotate out on there own with out help, opened the gate & got out of the way, less than 5 minutes they were all face deep in the pasture.  This one has a run in area so they can get out of the sun, it is supposed to get warm here this week, so I moved them a week earlier than I had planned.


----------



## kfacres (Jun 17, 2012)

sounds like you don't have a breeding date-- but even if you did the cow could swing 7 days in either direction-- very easy.  I've seen cows go 10 or 12 days in either direction before- and be just fine...  So, sounds to me like this particular cow has a legit, 20 day window she could calve in, and be just fine...

We have a rule around here-- and that is if you think they are about ready to pop and explode-- they'll have babies in 2 weeks.


----------

